# I am exhausted is this normal ?



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

Training this puppy is exhausting me. He is 12 weeks old and has already been to many places. Every day he comes to work with me and is exposed to cats and dogs, as well as new people. Hes been to more stores then I can count and also every fri and sat he hangs out at the cigar store with us. I do short training's many times a day.

I took him for a walk today , just around the block and OMG 10 mins i was as tired as if I had ran 5 miles. Most of the training sessions are like this. He just wants everything he sees... birds, papers, people, dogs , insects. I spend sooooo much time redirecting his focus to me , or just to "ignore" the other things. Redirecting him with treats, being excited trying to redirect and then praising, not to mention stooped over with said treat. I feel like im 100 years old.

Please tell me this gets better!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I am board and training 4 puppies about that age for the next two weeks plus 6 adults for the next 4. 1 puppy and 2 adults have horrible separation anxiety, plus I own 3 malinois.


You get no pity or sympathy from me. Drink a cup of concrete and harden up cupcake!:wink2:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hahaha , griz said " I feel like im 100 years old" --- 

see --- having a dog makes you live longer - or feel like you have lived longer , now which is it?

may be the pooch is getting too much stimulation
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah exposure to stimulation without a teaching process or a language of agreement and disagreement to help shape how a puppy or dog responds to the stimulation is a very very bad idea.

You end up conditioning the dog to see you as irrelevant or worse yet an obstacle.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to puppy hood. You should be tired; a sign that you put energy in that pup. Raising a GSD is not a piece of cake. What actually had you expected? A GSD pup is totally different from an old Golden Retriever.
Honestly with every pup I started with, I have pulled out my hair after the first week: what was I thinking about getting a new fluff ball? Like with a human infant, you put in the work and do whatever it takes.
You are talking about a cigar store: if you smoke, stop. It will give you health and energy.
Stick around, there are many here suffering along with you. But also many others though, have earned our rewards in the form of a wonderful adult GSD and are secretly grinning because we all have been therein this place and will return too, incl. me.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

With Minka after trying a few walks with her we had to roll it back. She was similar. She'd jump and lunge at everything. If there was a bird she'd go berserk. Squirrels, cats, other dogs, and she would SCREAM and pull like a horse trying to great other people. So we just kept it to our yard and worked on lots of direction change and stopping. Random stuff that made her pay attention to me. If you don't have a yard, practice indoors if you need to. When she got that down we went to the least crowded track in town and walked, she did pretty good. Stepped up to the closer and more crowded one, she would still lunge, alert and pull towards many things/people, but not as often. She got old enough we started using a Herm Sprenger prong collar after properly introducing it to her. We sized it, make sure it was snug and high on her neck/just behind her head as it's supposed to be, rather than low on her neck/near the shoulders. She walks like a dream. Perfect heel position, never scents or pulls, never zig zags and automatically sits every single time we stop walking for any reason at all. There's never any pressure or tension on the leash, it hangs in the shape of a J. After the first few minutes of the first walk (she objected once or twice) with it was all gone. Now she's to the point where no matter the distractions we can drop the leash and she doesn't leave heel, still sits every time we stop without having to say a word to her. Doesn't matter what's going on nearby or even in the distance. 

You'll get there. You just have to take baby steps. And if you think the pup has learned, step up. If it still exhibits problem behavior, step back and practice more. It's a process, and it's not always fun. But when things finally work and the puppy gets it, it feels incredible. Both you and the puppy will be proud and happy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

With all the work you're putting in now, I bet he's a lot better by the time he's 6 months old. That's about the time I start seeing a significant difference.

I love puppies and they're a ton of fun, but the dirty little secret that nobody tells you is that they are also a LOT of work. And even if you've had a puppy before but it's been a long time I think you really forget how much time and energy a puppy consumes. But yes - it will get better!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It takes me about two years to forget, just with my own kids. All are 2 years apart.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> With all the work you're putting in now, I bet he's a lot better by the time he's 6 months old. That's about the time I start seeing a significant difference.
> 
> I love puppies and they're a ton of fun, but the dirty little secret that nobody tells you is that they are also a LOT of work. And even if you've had a puppy before but it's been a long time I think you really forget how much time and energy a puppy consumes. But yes - it will get better!


This.

I have a 9 year old GSD and just brought home a new pup. He's 10 weeks right now. I figured I'd be a pro because I'd done it all before. Holy crap, I forgot how much goes into it. Luckily, I'm avoiding the mistakes I made the first time around, but I'm sure I'll make new ones.

They're a trip, but all the time and effort pays off!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet is 8 months old, and I swear she'll be the death of me.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

It is totally exhausting, especially trying to walk a puppy on leash, I had knee surgery because of it! If I ever get another puppy, I won't leash walk it, just free play, run and teach recall. It's good (and difficult) your puppy is drawn to investigate everything; it's confident and curious. Hang in there. It gets better at 1 year old.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Totally normal. Max was a tough pup. I remember relieved to leave the house to catch a break reminded me much of raising toddlers. He did push me to learn so much more to teach him many tricks to keep his very smart brain tired. Luna is much easier pup and having Max around it made the puppy experience much easier.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

I don't think he is over stimulated. He will focus on me, it just feels like non stop. Hes does great in the house, front and back yard, so next step is... take him elsewhere to increase the difficulty.right? We went out at the least busiest time.

As far as the cigar store, don't smoke and we sit on the patio. I'm actually pretty fit, though ive lost a ton because I have bi-alteral 
full AND partial labral tears , joint mice and arthritis in both my hips. I injured /aggravated it at the gym after running ( and winning my division tyvm ) a half marathon new years eve . I am waiting to have surgery , and i do feel pressured to get this puppy well behaved enough to handle while I am on crutches . This of course all happened after we decided to get a puppy, but I digress. 

Also , My last puppy was 17 years ago, a german show line that i raised while also raising a 4 mos old infant and 3 year old toddler. He was a SNAP. This puppy is absolutely NOTHING like him, and no i did not expect a golden retriever, but i was expecting a snap to train puppy. This one takes all of my concerted effort , and 125% of my attention. I couldn't do a infant and a toddler with this one , **** I can barely just take care of this one!


It is good to know it will get better....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

GSD pups could try the patience of a saint. I won't even foster them for rescue if I can avoid it -- and I _like_ project dogs. In fact, most of our foster volunteers who have had "puppy fever" and asked to foster the next pup in rescue later call me during that experience and tell me to please knock them upside the head if they ever ask to foster pups again! It stops being fun really fast.

The good news is that if you can hang on, they become sane and awesome to own around year 3. It gets better and better every year as they get older. Year 7? Heavenly bliss--by then, you'll wish this amazing dog would live forever.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Griz said 

"He just wants everything he sees... birds, papers, people, dogs , insects. I spend sooooo much time redirecting his focus to me , or just to "ignore" the other things. Redirecting him with treats, being excited trying to redirect and then praising, not to mention stooped over with said treat"

and

"I don't think he is over stimulated. He will focus on me, it just feels like non stop."

"takes all of my concerted effort , and 125% of my attention." .............., **** I can barely just take care of this one!"

and in the opening of the first post

"He is 12 weeks old and has already been to many places. Every day he comes to work with me and is exposed to cats and dogs, as well as new people. Hes been to more stores then I can count and also every fri and sat he hangs out at the cigar store with us. I do short training's many times a day."

all of which leaves you exhausted and , my words, frayed.

the dog is with you ALL the time . Yet there is no focus on you. 
Not a natural connection -- all very brief "focus" manufactured by you through great exhausting effort with
bribes and treats . 

The pup needs to be allowed to be a young pup with no agenda or schedules . Laze , romp, explore , crash, be away from you , eat in peace , and be over joyed when you do appear and engage with him . 

griz "so next step is... take him elsewhere to increase the difficulty.right? "

no ! the dog is already over stimulated .


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Plus if a dog has good solid temperament there really isn't much of a need for them to see a heck of a lot really often. A fearful or nervous puppy unguided by knowledgeable trainer exposed to a ton of new stimulus is more harmful than keeping it in a bubble for a little bit and then finding that trainer to guide the dog as an older pup.

Unguided fearful puppies repeatedly exposed to environmental stimuli are the ones that develop neurotic behaviors and leash reactivity and fear biting and practice it as defense mechanism and coping behaviors.

Those same dogs just allowed to be a bubble puppy till old enough to be taught a language of agreement and disagreement by a professional when finally shown the world with proper guidance fare way way way better. Laymen don't know what the heck they are doing and are far more likely to cause problems than head them off. End of story.

Socialization for puppies is extremely overrated mostly because nobody knows how to actually do it correctly.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Plus if a dog has good solid temperament there really isn't much of a need for them to see a heck of a lot really often. A fearful or nervous puppy unguided by knowledgeable trainer exposed to a ton of new stimulus is more harmful than keeping it in a bubble for a little bit and then finding that trainer to guide the dog as an older pup.
> 
> Unguided fearful puppies repeatedly exposed to environmental stimuli are the ones that develop neurotic behaviors and leash reactivity and fear biting and practice it as defense mechanism and coping behaviors.
> 
> ...


When I got Shadow I took her everywhere because I had to feed her every couple of hours. It was a huge mistake. It resulted in a dog that hates leaving the yard. She has other issues but I really wish I had been able to just let her play at home and grow up a bit.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My breeder releases the pups at 11 weeks. They are usually with him, tagging along on his property where he works. He allows them to explore, mingle with all kinds of free roaming live stock and let them make mistakes so they learn. They have fallen into the (shallow) creek, fallen of rocks etc. There is not much pressure on them and they always know where he is and when he calls them, they come running. Sometimes he parks them in randomly placed crates or pens so they learn to accept the unexpected. They don't always like it but they learn to deal with frustration. It was really impressive to observe this. The result are rock solid dogs. Deja never blinks an eye in new situations. She grew up there for the first 9 months, yet I was able to take her places without a problem. 
Enjoy your puppy, be the center of his world.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

The trainer at the puppy socialization class this morning actually thought his focus was "amazing" and this was with my husband handling him. According to the husband , he gets 1/10th the engagement i get > and encouraged me to continue to take him out to expose him to as many things as i can. She didn't seem to think he was stressed , out of control, scared or over faced. This was our second class , so she had seen his behavior the previous week as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is a baby, and he doesn't need all that. The art of socializing a puppy is to provide the puppy you have with exposure to a variety of things in a calm, confident manner while the pup remains comfortable and engaged/confident in you. Dogs with good temperament do not need tons of socialization. Typical puppy class trainer do not know this. They think more is better. 

What you are doing is flooding your puppy. It would actually be better to provide the pup with time to process some positive interactions. This is true with training too, you introduce something new, and repeat 1-2 times, and then crate the dog, or drive home, and give the dog a day off. That time to process helps to keep the dog sharp and interested. 

So, you are tiring yourself out, and possibly decreasing the effectiveness of the socialization you are doing. 

Puppies increase our lifespan, by getting us off our duffs, which improves our blood pressure, weight, and metabolism. I think it also makes us sleep better at night. 

So my 5 month old is keeping me on my toes. My 13 month old is making me crazy. And my 19 month old wakes me up after 4 hours of sleep. Every day. Somehow, I think that multiple puppies at the same time cancel out any health-improvements.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Puppies aren't difficult. Expectations are difficult.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

People tend to really really over think puppies. 

Personally, I love the puppy stage. I've never had a puppy exhaust me. No the exhaustion doesn't kick in until they hit adolescence and I have to figure out that sweet spot for their exercise needs. 

I think you are doing too much too fast with this pup. Possibly to the pup's detriment. 

There is no need to take a puppy that young on a walk around the block. Forced exercise like that is not good for their growth and development, especially if these walks are on man made surfaces. Perhaps it was such a tiring walk because the puppy was over tired and fussy? I don't think it is fair to expect such a young puppy to have solid focus on you in novel environments. Your constant redirection is just frustrating the little guy and leading to him wanting to ignore you more. When do you allow him to stop and smell the roses so to speak? Or watch the birds? Or eat some bugs? 

Your rushing is what is exhausting you. The pressure you feel to get the puppy well behaved by your surgery date is what is exhausting you. Put some effort and energy into coming up with a back up plan for dealing with the pup while on crutches and ease off the little guy and you won't feel like 100 years old anymore.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I did feel exhausted when mine was a baby. I don't cope well at all with sleep deprivation. I got up with him a lot to take him out overnight. I'm not sorry I did it, he never had an accident in his crate or kennel in his whole life.

Mine was sort of tough to crate train, probably because I was with him too much. We got it done, but there were several weeks of him screaming his little head off while I waited for him to run out of steam.

So much supervision. Not sorry I did that either, because he destroyed almost nothing in his whole life. One little nibble on one of my shoes. A few puppy-geisted socks popping up where they didn't belong.

It was exhausting. But it didn't last that long, and started really paying off.

And now he is almost 2 and I am seeing the real grown up...not all the the time but sometimes. And its all worth it, totally, totally worth it.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

being that i have already raised a GSD , with an infant and a 3 year old, I don't think my expectations were unreasonable to have a similar experience, AND i had been a foster for a GSD rescue and had many ( albeit a little older ) puppies ( about 12 weeks ). and NONE have been like this one. 


There are MANY awesome things about this boy ! Zero house-training accidents, he has gone to the door almost from day one ( thanks to his breeder) . He settles like a dream in his kennel and has slept 930-6 am every night since the second night . 

When he is out tho, it is a handful and exhaustion to watch him. Even in a puppy proof home hes trying to eat the carpet, the fireplace bricks, the cat tree,the babygate, the cats, the couch, the leash dragging behind him. Literally just last night he started to self entertain, where he was out and did not require some one playing tug with him the entire time. Previously , it was tug or redirect from ( eating above mentioned). So i spend all his time out standing over him , or sitting on the ground , or following him to ensure he is not doing any of the above. He also doesn't sleep unless hes in his crate so that took some time to figure out when it as time to nap.

As far as overloading him, I don't believe that is the case here. Yes he has been alot of places, but For every person who says dont take him out, i can find just as many that say YES take him everywhere, including the dog trainer of the class i am taking ( who does a whole range of training not just puppies and is very successful positive only training center). At some point in time i have to make up my mind based on my own experiences and choose myself whats best for my puppy. i do appreciate all the insite as I like to get as much information as possible and then use what works best for me.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds all pretty normal to me. He is a crazy puppy. He is not like your last dog or you forgot, or you were young enough that you didn't care as much. So what, now it is time to get to work. I also think that socializing is a bit over done these days. People think, socialize and I'll have a good dog. Nope. They also think socialize means get around a bunch of dogs and people. I think it should be environments, sound, surfaces, sights, motion. But socializing also means the handler knows how to handle the situation. Some high energy dogs need the handler to rise to the occasion with a good balance of socialization, fair and consistent rules, and structured down time. Socialization isn't enough and it is largely misunderstood. But there are other things that are needed too. Takes time for the handler to learn and takes time for your youngster puppy to learn.

Anyway, good luck to you, invest in your puppy, watch your own defensiveness and as I always say, if you are having issues now find the best trainer... one that knows the protection breeds and has a good track record... now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good luck to you.

You have a trainer, why ask on here, especially since you aren't going to be open to what we say anyway? Go to your P.O. trainer. And listen to what she says about socializing a GSD puppy. GSD breeders and fanciers can't possibly know what they are talking about in this respect. 

As for this puppy not being the same as your previous dog -- two things going on here, maybe more. 1. We often forget with time what it was like raising the first puppy and we were often much younger. 2. Not two puppies are alike. There are similarities, there are breed-expectations, but even within the lines, within the same litter there is a range of temperament, some easier and some tougher. So just because this one isn't what you remembered your first GSD puppy was like, does not mean this one is defective, or that this one needs exactly the same treatment. They are individuals. 

In the past 12 years, I have raised 26 puppies -- none of them are the same, all of them were German Shepherds. Most of them were very similar in breeding. They matured at different rates, were motivated by different things, had more energy and drive or less, some were rather barky toward other dogs, and others very easy with them. Most were handler-sensitive. They were all different. My current puppy has is own set of challenges, Great dog, but much more interested in EVERYTHING other than me in class. And I am used to the dog that is totally focused on me. It is what it is. He is an individual. They all are. So you've raised a GSD and you know what to expect -- not really.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I can never figure out why people come with a question, asking for suggestions -- but they already have the answer and will fiercely defend what they have been doing all along. 

Agree with Selzer's post.

This developmental age group that your pup is in is the most important for setting the stage for adult behavior . 
This is the time frame when you have to get it right. 
What it learns at this stage is his foundation and can interfere with what and how he will learn and accumulate in his future .


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

griz said:


> being that i have already raised a GSD , with an infant and a 3 year old, I don't think my expectations were unreasonable to have a similar experience, AND i had been a foster for a GSD rescue and had many ( albeit a little older ) puppies ( about 12 weeks ). and NONE have been like this one.


But to be honest, it is a bit unreasonable. I've had two kids. The firstborn was believe it or not, a cakewalk. The youngest was an entirely different experience. Same parents, same house, same rules, same methods. It just takes tweaks and different things for different individuals. What works for one does not directly translate to the other. Some kids are motivated by ice cream and toys. Others couldn't care less about those things need a smack on the ass sometimes before they get it and they STILL test boundaries constantly no matter what you do and make you pull your hair out.

Dogs are not all that different. What applies for one does not necessarily cross over to another. They all respond differently to different things, have different needs and require different methods from their handlers. Like has been said, even within the same LITTER you get a spectrum of different needs and personality traits. Honestly I think as fondly as we remember raising puppies, we forget how much it can suck. As the dog gets older we tend to hang on to the cuter memories and forget some of the headaches and stress. Some pups are easy as can be and others are a true challenge of our sanity and make us question if we're going to be able to give the dog a good life or not.

Honestly I think if anyone has dogs around long enough they'll run into a dog that challenges and exhausts them. That's just part of it. It's a learning experience. When you find a method and formula that works for your pup in particular it will begin to glide and you'll feel much better. Until then, it's a learning experience for you and the puppy and you can't give up. Stay open to the suggestions of knowledgeable people and don't stop trying.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

carmspack said:


> I can never figure out why people come with a question, asking for suggestions -- but they already have the answer and will fiercely defend what they have been doing all along.


 i don't believe i asked for suggestions, I asked if it was NORMAL. Also i said I had to make up my own mind about what to do, I never once said i was discounting anything that was suggested. I even said that I appreciated all the insight, as I like to have as much info as possible. This isn't the only place i come to for information , or opinions , and the puppy class I go to isn't the only avenue I have for training. I welcome the suggestions ( that i didn't ask for) because it gives me something to discuss and hash out with people i know who are trainers and dog enthusiasts( ie amateurs like myself who like to train but arent pros) .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

griz said:


> i don't believe i asked for suggestions, I asked if it was NORMAL. Also i said I had to make up my own mind about what to do, I never once said i was discounting anything that was suggested. I even said that I appreciated all the insight, as I like to have as much info as possible. This isn't the only place i come to for information , or opinions , and the puppy class I go to isn't the only avenue I have for training. I welcome the suggestions ( that i didn't ask for) because it gives me something to discuss and hash out with people i know who are trainers and dog enthusiasts( ie amateurs like myself who like to train but arent pros) .


Ok, then, let's keep it simple since you don't seem to need advice. My answer to you: Yes.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

griz said:


> Training this puppy is exhausting me. He is 12 weeks old and has already been to many places. Every day he comes to work with me and is exposed to cats and dogs, as well as new people. Hes been to more stores then I can count and also every fri and sat he hangs out at the cigar store with us. I do short training's many times a day.
> 
> I took him for a walk today , just around the block and OMG 10 mins i was as tired as if I had ran 5 miles. Most of the training sessions are like this. He just wants everything he sees... birds, papers, people, dogs , insects. I spend sooooo much time redirecting his focus to me , or just to "ignore" the other things. Redirecting him with treats, being excited trying to redirect and then praising, not to mention stooped over with said treat. I feel like im 100 years old.
> 
> Please tell me this gets better!


I've only read your OP, but yes, it's normal to be totally wiped out. I think. I've raised one GSD puppy, and I was constantly on the go when she was that age. We hit the pavement hard with socialization. We did not combine that with training. Like at all. Formal work on commands was done in short sessions in a quiet place. We attended puppy obedience, and that had some distractions, but practice outside of class was done in a quieter place, like the kitchen or backyard. I moved her to environments with more distractions (parks, etc.) as she got older and was better able to handle it. (That said, a successful "sit" from a 12 week old in public got happy praise. A lot of happy praise.) I wanted her to be successful and think those commands were fun, so I tried to set her up for that when it was all new.

My husband repeated this like a mantra whenever my expectations got unrealistic: "She's only existed for X weeks. She hasn't even been out of the uterus for Y months." And he was right. Sometimes I was asking too much of a very little puppy, forgetting that she was still really a baby in a lot of ways. A smart baby, which is why it was easy to forget just how young she was at 10 weeks, or 12, or even 16.

it gets better. Eventually you'll forget that you were so sleep deprived.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Training this puppy is exhausting me. 
Please tell me this gets better!

Simple answer -- NO

not if you keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Even if you never leave the house with your puppy for the first few months, yes - they can be exhausting and overwhelming. It's totally normal to feel this way, especially with how long it's been since you've dealt with puppyhood. Puppies bite, they bark, they chew, they need to be housebroken, they need constant supervision any time they're not safely contained, and they may take awhile to sleep through the night. All of that should improve over the next few months, and when it does your life will be much less complicated! 

And if you have a well bred, confident puppy with solid nerves you're not going to harm him by taking him places. I did a lot with Halo, and because she was the kind of puppy who acted like she owned the joint everywhere she went, was confident and fearless, and has always had a "bring it on!" attitude even from 10 weeks old, I never worried about overdoing it. She excelled in all her classes due to the work I did with her at home from a young age, and even taking her out and about to meet and greet as well as for training as much as I did, she is intensely focused and will tune out incredible distractions when competing in our sport of flyball.


----------



## cragbetty (Dec 31, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> It takes me about two years to forget, just with my own kids. All are 2 years apart.


Yes! That's why my boys are two years apart and our new puppy is 2 years apart from my youngest son! ?

It is a whole lot of work! These first few days we've been working on engagement and getting him to look to me for all things fun. All his food is used for training, so no big meals. Lots of luring, recalls, and games. 

Buuuut I am 3.5 weeks behind you so not sure how helpful any of this is. LOL.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

cragbetty said:


> Yes! That's why my boys are two years apart and our new puppy is 2 years apart from my youngest son! ?
> 
> It is a whole lot of work! These first few days we've been working on engagement and getting him to look to me for all things fun. All his food is used for training, so no big meals. Lots of luring, recalls, and games.
> 
> Buuuut I am 3.5 weeks behind you so not sure how helpful any of this is. LOL.


When does the puppy get to eat in peace?


----------



## cragbetty (Dec 31, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> When does the puppy get to eat in peace?


When I do larger amounts for crate games or in a small area of trampled grass in the back yard. Other times, some raw mixed with goat milk. But since his food intake is so tiny right now, the bulk of his daily intake is used in engagement games throughout the day. 

The ratio will change as he gets older and our relationship grows (so less engagement and "socializing" and more actual "training")


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

cragbetty said:


> When I do larger amounts for crate games or in a small area of trampled grass in the back yard. Other times, some raw mixed with goat milk. But since his food intake is so tiny right now, the bulk of his daily intake is used in engagement games throughout the day.
> 
> The ratio will change as he gets older and our relationship grows (so less engagement and "socializing" and more actual "training")


Why?


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

as a side note, actually it IS becoming LESS exhausting... he is slowly but surely getting better. Over the last 2 weeks he has really begun to understand leave it ( the its your choice game REALLY helped) and the out command . Less whirling dervish and more like Icanactuallyhave2cupsofcoffeeinthemorning instead of a few cold sips!


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

just another update, Spaten has gotten even less exhausting! I think maybe next time the youngest I will get a puppy is 4 months LOL!

Or maybe not go 17 years between puppies.

Or not get a WLGSD puppy...

He is still a work in progress, but he has gotten less exhausting and more exhilarating.... with short, consistent.. positive... training walks.... 10 days post hip surgery I can loose leash walk my 18 week old WLGSD on a flat leash ( and a treat pouch LOL) .

We start new training classes this weekend, and intro to dock diving next weekend


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Enjoy the next few months so you can brace yourself for adolescence at around 8 months of age . Again, stick to the training and like with human teens: structure, fun and exercise and you will laugh at their craziness (sometimes). 
Glad that you are seeing the light. Hard work pays off.


----------

